

Die, discs, die Six reasons to kill the DVD - uladzislau
http://www.macworld.com/article/161350/2011/07/die_discs_die.html

======
fpgeek
Six reasons to kill and one more important reason to keep: Given that CSS has
been comprehensively cracked, DVDs are the most reliable source of DRM-free
video in the world today.

